# Dwarf Hairgrass



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with this plant? I was going to buy some to carpet the bottom of one of my aquariums. The floor area of the tank is 3' x 1'. How much hairgrass should I buy? Does it grow quickly? What all can do I ensure that it grows to cover the bottom of the tank like I want?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

InuGirlTeen said:


> Does anyone have experience with this plant? I was going to buy some to carpet the bottom of one of my aquariums. The floor area of the tank is 3' x 1'. How much hairgrass should I buy? Does it grow quickly? What all can do I ensure that it grows to cover the bottom of the tank like I want?


IGT: This plant is like my guppies. Anyone can have tons of guppies, right? Not me and not dwarf hair grass either.

You may have very good luck with it as everyone else seems to with a little fertilizer and a little light (like 1WPG).

If it is available locally I would only purchase a small amount as it should propagate rapidly and the new growth can be transplanted to other areas of your tank.

TR


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Much like jones, I am having trouble getting mine to grow as well, and I have decent lighting, as well as flourite for my plants, im going to try adding co2 to the tank next and see if that can't get it to grow. I have found I have much better luck with glosso and hc.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I would look for a portion or two of 2inch by 2inch. You need to tear it apart into individual plugs and plant those. Its a royal PITA but it will spread MUCH better that way.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of any other foreground plants that I could use instead of dwarf hairgrass and still have the same effect?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

InuGirlTeen said:


> Does anyone know of any other foreground plants that I could use instead of dwarf hairgrass and still have the same effect?


IGT:

I was hoping that someone would respond but they have not and, IMHO, the reason is that what you are after is way, way beyond a PITA.

Feed gets into this mess, even bottom cleaning fish cannot get all of it, you will have tons of snails with a planted tank, you will "suck up patches of the plants" when trying to Python the bottom and it just goes on further.

IMHO the folks who have this also have a bunch of other plants as well as a ton of biological filtration media (as I do but how do you know if you have have a dead neon in this mess).

You are trying very hard at fish keeping, doing your research, and asking almost all of the correct questions.

Have you considered decorative rocks and wood with holes and caves and some "easy to grow" plants which are available at your LFS (or which he can order with his weekly purchases with only minimal cost to you)?

TR


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I have considered an easier aquarium but I don't want one. I want to have the flawless perfection of a completely natural, fully planted tank.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

InuGirlTeen said:


> I have considered an easier aquarium but I don't want one. I want to have the flawless perfection of a completely natural, fully planted tank.


Ok then gal: as an old and wise Dahlia lama once said "you better be careful of what you wish for as you might get it".

I presume that you are wanting this for your 60G (or your bf's 40G)? 

I have reviewed your recent posts and have not found your filtration equipment.

Which of the tanks are you wanting to try this in and what is the filtration equipment in the tank and what is your maintenance protocol? (and this is just for starters! if you want my help with your joy as I do not want to be responsible for a bunch of dead fish in your tank).

TR


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> Ok then gal: as an old and wise Dahlia lama once said "you better be careful of what you wish for as you might get it".
> 
> I presume that you are wanting this for your 60G (or your bf's 40G)?
> 
> ...


I want to first fix up my 60, and then the 40. The 40 already has a ton of equipment but I've no idea their parameters and I have a strong feeling that I'm going to have to buy new for it anyway. The stuff is really, really old and noisy and makes the whole tank vibrate. 

My filter is a regular Top Fin Power Filter. I bought a model for a 75 gallon tank, though, to be sure it could keep up with the 60 gallons of water it is assigned to. I don't have a filter that I add my own mediums to, although my filter is capable of that. I just use the filter cartridges with activated carbon in them. 

Beyond that all I have is a 6" bubbler strip and a heater for a 65 gallon tank. My lighting I know I'm going to have to update and that's expensive. -sigh- As of now, I only have .5 wpg and my tank hood does not allow for anything more powerful. It's split into two different hoods, each able to hold only an 18" bulb. I have searched everywhere and the highest wattage for a bulb this length is 15w, and that's what I have. I'm trying to find a way to increase the wattage in my tank without buying a new hood, but I don't think I can. My substrate is Seachem Flourite.

My weekly maintainance might not be the best it can be. I'm new to this hobby but I do all I know how. I check my water levels [Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH, GH, KH] once every couple of days. Once a week I do a 15% water change and I do a dose of Leaf Zone plant fertilizer [30mL/week]. Once a week I also prune the dead off my plants and scrub whatever algae I find.

All my fish are in my signature display. I think that's it.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

IGT:

My gut reaction is to slow down and get some experience with easy fish and easy to grow plants before you wind up with a big time disaster(s) and lose interest in fish keeping.

Believe me: I know about disasters*!! I have been there, done that and got the Tee Shirts!

You are apparently enjoying fish keeping as I very much do and you are really doing your homework but fish keeping is, IMHO, more of an art than a science and a little experience goes a long ways.

*Please note that the definition of disaster includes spending significant $'s on equipment which has been recommended but which you did not need, does not really function as advertised and might actually be counterproductive to your fish keeping.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok..i am now going to open my mouth and get in trouble...lol
first...put away the test kit for a bit..i see no need to test your tank water every time a car goes by your door.once a week is more than enough.although i can't remember when the last time was that i tested my water..except that it has been at least 30 years.
while it may cost you a few bucks,look for some cryptoryne willisi...this plant will stay fairly short(about 2" or so) and will carpet the floor of the tank like a mini forest.then look for some larger crypts like wendti and lutea.for tall plants;try aponogetons.anubias and java ferns are also great plants.these are all low light plants and will create a beautiful aquascape along with a couple of nice pieces of driftwood.
you bought a filter for a 75 gallon tank..but i don't think that topfin makes a 750 gallon per hour or a 600 GPH filter.turnover rate should be approximately 10 times per hour..i don't know the output of the 150;but you may want to buy another.
i normally use a 300 watt heater for larger tanks like yours.shops and manufacturers like to tell folks that a product is for a certain size tank knowing that it isn't enough.thus the hobbyist will have to go out and spend more money bringing their tank up to par.i like to use heaters that work out to about 5 watts per gallon.and in bigger tanks;i like to use 2 large heaters..
if you want some really awesome plants at really awesome prices;wait until after the holidays and contact this guy..
[email protected] ..talk to him about what you want to do..cory will be glad to help..and tell him i sent you...that way he will only charge you double...lol
and i agree with jones...you are doing a great job..keep it up.and thanks for bringing such a positive attitude to FF.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, Lohachata. I really like the filter I bought, though, and it's doing an amazing job so far. It gets great circulation and keeps everything nice and clean. 

I've seen the Bayleesfishees website and love it, but I want to shop locally instead, so I can see the plants as I buy them rather than risk their quality in long distance shipping. There is a store around here that just opened up and the owners are really nice They have an amazing selection and anything that they don't have, fish or plant, they've offered to order in for me with the promise that if the purchase arrives to the store in bad shape they will still let me have it if I want and pay the charge. =3


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

InuGirlTeen said:


> I have considered an easier aquarium but I don't want one. I want to have the flawless perfection of a completely natural, fully planted tank.


Ahhh, you sound like me.

I got a pot of hairgrass at my LFS and it was dead within a week. I didn't have the time to plant it in my Eco complete and it just bit the dust. But I loved the look of it, and was hoping I could try it out and see how it spread. I'm still looking for that perfect foreground carpet.

I also got a mat of dwarf Val that is anywhere from 1.5 - 3 inches. I have 2 wpg in my tank (no CO2, no ferts other than fishies). I also have some Val contorta that is sending out stolons (runners) like mad and I've had them planted for maybe 3 weeks. I'm hoping the dwarf Val will follow suit.

Good luck! Keep us posted what you find!

Regarding Baylee's, while I have no personal experience, I have read at least 5 great reviews from people who had purchased from him, some even new to the hobby. He has a "send me $30" or "send me $50" program where you send him that much money and, after discussing it with you, will send you a good grab bag of plants. If I recall, there isn't any extra shipping and again, from what I've heard, the plants arrive in good shape. Worth it to check out his website, anyway. I understand being weary of buying online. I want to see it in my tank NOW! But I don't have very good LFS around here...


----------

